# Merlin bit me today



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

And it's not the first time. I know I have to be careful but sometimes life is what it is and I get more anxious and impatient. I can't always control it.

He went outside to do his business and decided to roll in the grass/dirt. So I couldn't just let him back in, I had to get a hold of him to shake it off his fur so he won't spread it all over the house.

I usually bend down and coax him inside, staying by the patio door. He comes in hesitantly and sits right there and I wipe his paws or whatever. This afternoon I was in a hurry and anxious to get to something else and didn't bend down completely. He was fearful and when I went to get him, he bolted out the door. I called him back and he stopped, but he was sensing my anxiousness so when I picked him up, he bit me. I let go of him and he went a few feet away from me. I told him to sit and he did, but when I went to pick him up, I thought I had calmed down a bit but I hadn't. So he bit me harder. He didn't break the skin but it hurt. Mostly my feelings, maybe. But still.

I left him outside and asked my daughter to let him in. I was too mad to deal with him.

Tonight I can't help it and I want nothing to do with him. He doesn't understand what he's done and he wanted me to pick him up right after it happened. Which I find a bit strange.

Anyhow, thanks for letting me vent. It will pass, just not tonight maybe. I am leaving for almost 2 days so we both will have time to calm down.

This dog sure is a lot to handle. Certainly not for beginners. I am anticipating the time I have to have him in doggycare with fear.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, hugs. You know, dogs live in the moment and they don't hold grudges so that's why he doesn't understand why you were mad at him. I know how hard it is to have a high maintenance dog. It can be extremely frustrating at times. Getting some time away from the dog is the best way to deal with it, I think. I do feel your pain.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry you had such a miserable day yesterday. I know you understand exactly why this happened so I don't have any suggestions other than to treat today as the fresh new day it is.

I know exactly how you feel. I have had such an on and off year with Peeves and his problems with Javelin. He is much better at being relaxed and ignoring him, but there are still moments where out of the blue I know he would attack if he had access to Javvy. It is so sad to me because it means we keep them separated virtually all of the time with the result that Peeves is alone in one area of the house much of the time. I miss him in some ways, but am mad at him in others (yet don't show that to him). 

I hope your day today is a good one.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He loves you Dechi, you know that. What a life that poor little creature must have had before finding you......


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I totally understand where you are coming from. This last episode of back issues for Tucker-my maltese-I had him and Rocky (my other malt) in the back yard for their morning potty. Tucker over extended himself and started to cry-when I picked him up he started screaming his head off. Rocky freaked out, charged me, and grabbed ahold of my leg-who knew 6 pounds of dog could leave such a bruise on you? He didn't stop until Tucker stopped screaming.

We raised Rocky from puppyhood but he has issues when he gets over stimulated. I guess in this instance I can understand-he thought I was hurting Tucker and freaked out...he does the same when my husband and I wrestle or play fight-but not to the extent he did when Tucker was screaming.

I don't know what caused him to be like this but it's how he is.. I try not to take it personally. :dontknow:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words. Today I had to go to Ottawa for some tests at the cardio institute so Merlin and Tamara were home alone all day.

I figured he would pee somewhere but my daughter couldn't find it. She checked more closely and he had peed... on her beautiful christmas tree ! I guess now I know we'll have a problem when I go back to work...

After I had relaxed a bit last night I picked him up and we watched tv together. He must have felt I hadn't completely forgiven him because after a while he left me to go in his doggy bed. Hopefully we'll make up 100% when I get back.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I keep thinking back to your video of him being so anxious every three seconds it seemed. He's come so far, even though it may seem like that to you or your daughter at the moment. It's progress that he can come through doors, and get his feet wiped, if I recall. It's hard to be zen like all the darn time. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I keep thinking back to your video of him being so anxious every three seconds it seemed. He's come so far, even though it may seem like that to you or your daughter at the moment. It's progress that he can come through doors, and get his feet wiped, if I recall. It's hard to be zen like all the darn time. Hugs from Houston.


Yes, he's made a lot of progress. He's never really zen, though, except when he's on our lap, maybe. I've come to accept what he is. Not completely, still working on it. It's a big challenge for me, I admit it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I meant it's hard for you to be zen-like, all the time. Constantly reassuring and calm. Merlin has certainly been a challenge!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I meant it's hard for you to be zen-like, all the time. Constantly reassuring and calm. Merlin has certainly been a challenge!


Ah, ok, sorry I got it wrong ! ;-)


----------

